
You're Never Given Time to Build, You Have to Take It - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/09/29/youre-never-given-time-to-build-you-have-to-take-it/
======
GFischer
I also have a day job (like many aspiring startup founders here I guess), so I
expected to find some insight here :) (some way to cheat some sleep patterns,
cramming code in some way or whatever).

So, in your case, you only do some coding on your day off and Saturday-Sunday
afternoons/nights? Guess I'll be on the same boat.

The post then wanders into digressions on Focus, self improvement and other
observations that read very disconnected to me, and took away from the main
point of the post (they may be valuable, but I'll have to process and digest
them myself, as they aren't explained much, just thrown together).

I don't want to sound harsh, just some constructive criticism which I hope
better blog writers than myself can expand (or refute :) ).

~~~
umjames
Yeah, the title makes you think the article is going to be about ways to work
on your projects while keeping your day job. I was looking for things like
maximizing efficiency while coding on nights and weekends, or lunch, or
downtime, or something.

~~~
messel
That's funny I was hoping by posting the article here I could get better tips
from HN members about how to more efficiently cram in hacking time into my
schedule.

I'll certainly continue posting along this topic line as I uncover more tips
that work for me. I need to monitor hard metrics for application development
(commits) while trying out different time saver tricks.

------
eitally
I'd like to have the context of the "walk 2.5-3hrs" part of the schedule.
While admirable, that's awfully extreme!

~~~
messel
You got it: <http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/03/05/the-walker/>

Now my schedule is 7 days a week ~10 miles a day. I find it cathartic and
calming. Helps my state of mind stay clear most of the day.

------
jchonphoenix
Try going to a University like MIT or CMU. Then you literally can't "take"
time. 12-6am you say? Its already taken by your classes, homeworks, and
projects...

~~~
messel
I've been out of school for a while (msee 97). Back when I was going it was
pretty smooth sailing (state school).

Now it's harder than creating a startup? No wonder Mark Zuckerburg opted for
the easy out. Maybe even Bill Gates too.

I kid I kid!

~~~
jchonphoenix
For some schools it may be on par with creating a startup. Of course, these
schools are likely the ones famous for taking up all your time.

I'm referencing the famously time consuming universities like Caltech,
Carnegie Mellon, and MIT. And even within these schools it depends on your
major.

Harvard, I have no personal knowledge of. However, from what I've heard its
not that time consuming and has a high level of grade inflation... Take that
with a grain of salt though.

